# برنامج solid edge



## سيف مجاهد (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة المهندسين اريد برنامج solid edge
الذي يقوم برسم 3d
وشكرا


----------



## ELGAMAL (27 ديسمبر 2009)

Solid.Edge l موجود فى احدى المشاركات هنا ابحث فى المنتدى


----------

